# Am I replacing my dead rabbit if I get a new one so the other rabbit doesn't get lonely?



## dawnmiist (Oct 16, 2017)

I had two bunnies, we got them in a pair. Recently, one of them sadly passed away randomly. Now there's only one left. The alive rabbit is three years old, so pretty young, and I am terrified of the fact she might get bored, lonely, moody, and depressed. And I know depression and anxiety in rabbits could cause physical ailments, so I'm considering adopting a friend for her around her age and bonding them so she has someone to communicate with, play with, groom, etc. 

However, my sister and some other guy I told think I'm replacing the recently passed one. The one I lost means a lot to me, and I love them very much and they'll always be in my heart. But I don't want to be unfair to her.

Am I being unfair to the passed one if I get the living one a friend to prevent loneliness? Please give advice


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ignore them.

It's what's best for the rabbit and I think getting her a friend is best 

Sadly, animals pass away - are we never allowed to have more? Maybe consider a rescue as there are always some needing a good, loving home.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

No definitely not - you're placing your remaining animal's welfare above your own feelings. Which is pretty much the opposite of what they're suggesting!


----------



## Angela hay (Jan 4, 2018)

I have same issue, recently I lost my rabbits companion as it had to be put to sleep as it had cancer which caused paralysis. Now my other rabbit has become destructive and depressed. I tried another rabbit companion but my rabbit was not best pleased and continuous chased it. New rabbit had to go back to the home. My concern is how do I stop my rabbit from being so down as a companion is not gonna work he is to territorial. Any advice would be great. I have tried spending more time with him but he runs away from me now.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I would discuss this with a good rescue which have a rabbit matching service. They can match and introduce a compatible rabbit slowly so they stand a good chance of getting on OK.

Not sure where you are but for example wood green animal shelter do this...

https://www.woodgreen.org.uk/rehome/small_animals/15258_single-rabbits


----------



## Angela hay (Jan 4, 2018)

hi thanks for getting back to me,the companion was through a rescue Home. My rabbit is 7 he is a grump old man who does not want to share with a stranger. My issue is how to keep him from being depressed as a companion is a no go he is far to territorial


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Angela hay said:


> hi thanks for getting back to me,the companion was through a rescue Home. My rabbit is 7 he is a grump old man who does not want to share with a stranger. My issue is how to keep him from being depressed as a companion is a no go he is far to territorial


Oh that's a shame.


----------

